# So Much For My Edge Finders...



## wrmiller (Apr 10, 2016)

I recently acquired a EL700 3-axis DRO and electronic touch probe and I've been playing with the touch probe to get a feel for how to use it, and how accurate it is (there is no manual for the touch probe). After a few conversations with the tech guy at Dro Pros we figured out that you have to switch directions on the x-axis, and upgrade to the steel probe as the breakaway probe shipped with the kit is too inaccurate for my preferences.

Verification of accuracy was done with several gauge blocks.



The gauge block itself measures 1.0001" After about 4 measurements with the electronic touch probe I accepted the fact that it repeats very well (measurement is below the graphic and difficult to read, but it's 1.0000" each and every time).



One of the problems I had early on was accurately capturing a datum in X. Being left handed (?) I like to start on the left, which required the direction switch in the DRO's setup for the x-axis. Otherwise, I was off by the diameter of the touch probe's tip. With the new steel probe accuracy is more than acceptable for my usage. Here I'm capturing the left side X and Y datums for the fixed jaw of my vise.




After capture, you exit the touch probe menus, and bingo I'm all set up with my zero reference for the left corner of the vise's fixed jaw.



I will pack up my mechanical edge finders so they don't rust up sitting in a drawer...


----------



## Andre (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't pack up your edgefinder just yet. The pointed ends are still great for picking up center punch marks and small holes!


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 10, 2016)

Good point Andre! (pun intended...)


----------

